# If you remember us...



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

... Alice is turning 5. FIVE YEARS OLD!

If anyone remembers us, I joined before I even had my little ray of sunshine, Alice Ana. Her birthday is March 10, 2010... I'm in disbelief!

I had to take a trip down memory lane, and boy did that cause a lot of tears! 😭 I haven't been very adamant with logging on here (in fact, I forgot my password for about 10 minutes) due to rigorous college work. I'm a junior in college now - can you believe I was a sophomore in HIGH SCHOOL back when I got Alice?!? Let alone, my 21st birthday is 2 weeks after her's, on March 24. I'll let you do the math with how old I was when I got her! She has been my sidekick, my best friend, and my babydoll all of these years. I taught her sit, down, rollover, bang, speak, sneeze, shake, spin, pray, up, and kisses. Right now we're working on itch! She is truly my beam of light, and she has saved me during the roughest times. Alice was with me when my brother died, and she was with me when I ended up in the hospital with a suicide attempt, but she was also with me when I graduated, she was with me when we moved to a nice small town and started renting a house, and she's still with me as I continue my music therapy degree. Man, this girl is my day and night! Everyone knows about her, and knows nothing comes before her... Which might be why I don't have a plethora of friends 🙊😏 (okay, I have friends... She just comes to all of their places with me)!

Anyways, I'll stop my ramblings! I hope you all have been doing well and have been healthy! Please, catch me up with everything!



And here are those pictures


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

A few more for the curious soul 😁


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome back, I do remember little Alice Ana, and she's such a doll. Well to be honest at this moment, I don't remember all the details but if I went back to posts I'm sure I would.:thumbsup: I'm so sorry you've had such heartache and I'm sorry for your loss of your brother. I'm sure Alice brought you a lot of comfort. And good for you for doing so well with your school work. Yes I like to bring Jodi along to friends' too that's the best nite out, you only need one good friend to make all the difference. 

what instrument(s) do you play?

Lost my little kitty Lily of 17 years last year but before that added another one Posey (photo) who's enjoying the good life. I also have my sister's 14 year old cat. So I'm back to a family of 3 critters. Jodi loves Posey so that's cute to see them play.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Welcome back, I do remember little Alice Ana, and she's such a doll. Well to be honest at this moment, I don't remember all the details but if I went back to posts I'm sure I would.:thumbsup: I'm so sorry you've had such heartache and I'm sorry for your loss of your brother. I'm sure Alice brought you a lot of comfort. And good for you for doing so well with your school work. Yes I like to bring Jodi along to friends' too that's the best nite out, you only need one good friend to make all the difference.
> 
> what instrument(s) do you play?



Many things have turned around and I've never been happier! She keeps me on my feet 

I play the piano, but soprano/mezzo voice is my main instrument for school. We have also had to learn the guitar, so I can pluck out a few chords  do you play any instruments?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool re the instruments and voice. I'm NOT a singer lol. We always had a piano and I picked out songs by number and took piano for a year as an adult - so that's a no too.
I learned a few guitar chords from an old roommate, she plays piano and guitar very well but that's it. Moreso just fooling around...but I admire musical talent and find myself drawn to the instruments.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about Lily  you will always have those 17 years of loving! Also glad to hear that you have a family of 3 again  companionship at its finest!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Alice Ana said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear about Lily  you will always have those 17 years of loving! Also glad to hear that you have a family of 3 again  companionship at its finest!


 
Thank you. She was a sweet cat, all white and pink (nose and pads) very gentle and quiet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shelby - of course we remember you and Alice Ana. I remember that she had a lot of health issues and a rough time and you never gave up on her no matter what. I'm sorry you've gone through so much in your young life but so glad that things are turning around. Isn't it amazing how these little white sweethearts make things so much better? Best of luck with your studies. We're not around here that much anymore either but like to stop by and check in on our old friends. So nice to see your name pop up. Alice looks so happy and healthy. :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome back Shelby. I too have been absent for a while! I remember you well and my memory is notoriously bad! I am glad you are still fighting the good fight of life & that Alice Ana is keeping you honest! Hang around & let us know how life goes. We need young people here!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is adorable, I especially like the one with glasses - very studious!! It is amazing how much these little bundles of fur can support us! I love your name btw! I keep kiddingly bribing my kids with the entire inheritance if the first grand baby baby is named Shelby!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Shelby - of course we remember you and Alice Ana. I remember that she had a lot of health issues and a rough time and you never gave up on her no matter what. I'm sorry you've gone through so much in your young life but so glad that things are turning around. Isn't it amazing how these little white sweethearts make things so much better? Best of luck with your studies. We're not around here that much anymore either but like to stop by and check in on our old friends. So nice to see your name pop up. Alice looks so happy and healthy. :chili::chili:



Hmmmm.. Alice never had any health problems.. It may have been a mixup! But you are right, these little fluffs can really change your life <3


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Welcome back Shelby. I too have been absent for a while! I remember you well and my memory is notoriously bad! I am glad you are still fighting the good fight of life & that Alice Ana is keeping you honest! Hang around & let us know how life goes. We need young people here!



Definitely! I remember you as well, and it's nice to see you back  I really need to work on checking in more often... Oops!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Lou's Mom said:


> She is adorable, I especially like the one with glasses - very studious!! It is amazing how much these little bundles of fur can support us! I love your name btw! I keep kiddingly bribing my kids with the entire inheritance if the first grand baby baby is named Shelby!



That's too funny!! Are there a lot of Shelbys in your family?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Shelby, of course we remember you and Alice! It sounds like things have been rough but I'm so glad things are turning around. Welcome back!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Alice Ana said:


> That's too funny!! Are there a lot of Shelbys in your family?


Nope just love the name!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see you're back and doing so much! We love seeing Alice Anna, she's so grown up now..


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Loved your pictures of Alice Ana


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome back Shelby I do remember you and Alice. I am happy to hear she has been your buddy. Love the pictures!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So nice to see you back. Love the pictures. Alice Ana is a little beauty!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice Ana said:


> Hmmmm.. Alice never had any health problems.. It may have been a mixup! But you are right, these little fluffs can really change your life <3


Shelby - I apologize. I think that I remembered there was something going on when you were getting Alice and when I just read some of the original threads most of the worry on here was about where you got her from and that it was suspected that she was from a puppy mill. I think that I was confusing you with another young member who did have a pup with a lot of health problems. Sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Shelby, it's good to hear from you again! Alice is 5 already???!! :w00t: Man, time flies by doesn't it? I'm glad things have turned around for you and I hope you find time to check in with us sometimes....:thumbsup:





Snowbody said:


> Shelby - I apologize. I think that I remembered there was something going on when you were getting Alice and when I just read some of the original threads most of the worry on here was about where you got her from and that it was suspected that she was from a puppy mill. I think that I was confusing you with another young member who did have a pup with a lot of health problems. Sorry.



Sue, I remember Marj talking with Shelby a lot before she got Alice....but thankfully everything turned out fine. I actually couldn't remember if Alice had a hard start either....guess it was all the worrying before hand.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALICE ANA! :chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor SHELBY, WELCOME BACK!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Shelby - I apologize. I think that I remembered there was something going on when you were getting Alice and when I just read some of the original threads most of the worry on here was about where you got her from and that it was suspected that she was from a puppy mill. I think that I was confusing you with another young member who did have a pup with a lot of health problems. Sorry.



That's okay! I was worried about where I got her in the beginning, but she's been very healthy


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is such a fluffy cutie pie ❤ love the pictures of her and the kitty and cuddling with the chihuahua ❤ I'm happy you are healthy as well. I'm jealous of all the tricks Ana knows! Ozzie only sits...when he wants to. I also have a piano that my parents gave me after I took lessons as a kid but of course I never practice... I have a bad habit of not practicing things! Music, doggie tricks... 😳


----------

